# My Reasons



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I have not logged on here for a long time guys! It's because school has started, I am playing volleyball, plus I have tons more to do. 

Another reason I might not be on as much is that I have volunteered to help at my local shelter just out of town. I will be going there mostly on the weekends to help clean, groom, feed all of the dogs/horses/cats/etc. 

I have been talking to Mom about me getting a new puppy. She is very, very hesitant. I just keep giving her good reasons to why I would like to have one. 8) 

I'll talk to everyone soon!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey blu!! nice to hear from you again, i just logged in after a while too . 

hope you get your puppy


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Welcome Back -- you sure will be busy. Will you have time for a new puppy too?!

I notice you have your reins *behind* your curb strap. I have mine *in front* because that way she feels the curb strap when I move the reins. Why do you have yours in front? Which is technically correct and why?


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't really have a reason for that. Its just how I was taught.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

ya that's what i was taught too


----------

